# [kde] Bye bye 3.5 ! [Résolu]

## BENJI

Quand je vois ça (mon dernier emerge world)

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1[qt3support,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdesu-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 2 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2', 'merge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2[qt3support,-debug]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 (Change USE: +qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdesu-4.2.4" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdepasswd-4.2.4" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdm-4.2.4-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

 je me dis qu'il est peut-être temps de supprimer KDE3.5 de mon PC.

Alors j'ai chercher à savoir comment on le supprime proprement mais je n'ai trouvé que ça:

```
equery list kde-base/* | grep 3\.5 | xargs emerge -p --unmerge
```

Est-ce tout c equ'il y a à faire ?Last edited by BENJI on Wed Dec 02, 2009 7:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Le plus facile est de faire un "emerge -C" des packages KDE de ton world, puis

```
emerge -Dav --depclean && revdep-rebuild -i
```

----------

## loopx

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 (Change USE: +qt3support) 

donc, ajoute ce paquet avec le use qui va avec dans ton package.use  :Wink: 

----------

## USTruck

Et comment on fait pour garder kde 3.5 quand on apprécie pas la 4 ?

----------

## castor_fou

comme USTruck, je veux rester en kde 3.5 pour le moment.

J'ai donc fait un 

```
equery l x11-libs/ |grep qt|emerge --unmerge
```

Puis là je fais un 

```
emerge -vuD --newuse world
```

Je vous tiens au courant, so far so good

----------

## castor_fou

bon ça a marché. On peut continuer avec kde 3.5

----------

## castor_fou

tout a marché sauf que je n'ai plus d'icones sur le bureau, fonds bleus.

C'est kdesktop et kcontrol qui ne marche plus.

```
(no debugging symbols found)

[KCrash handler]

#6  0x00000000 in ?? ()

#7  0xb6db73e9 in jpeg_CreateDecompress () from /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62

#8  0xb7355553 in ?? () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#9  0xbf8d6ab0 in ?? ()

#10 0x00000046 in ?? ()

#11 0x000001d4 in ?? ()

#12 0xb73afbce in QString::operator+= () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#13 0xb70aea4b in QImageIO::read () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#14 0xb70aed92 in QImage::load () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#15 0xb65cd970 in KBackgroundRenderer::doWallpaper ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kdesktop.so

#16 0xb65ce93a in KBackgroundRenderer::render ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kdesktop.so

#17 0xb65ceccd in KBackgroundRenderer::qt_invoke ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kdesktop.so

#18 0xb70da988 in QObject::activate_signal () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#19 0xb70dc827 in QObject::activate_signal () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#20 0xb741075e in QTimer::timeout () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#21 0xb70fc536 in QTimer::event () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#22 0xb707a264 in QApplication::internalNotify ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#23 0xb707b4df in QApplication::notify () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#24 0xb76b3f9a in KApplication::notify ()

   from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#25 0xb70706d2 in QEventLoop::activateTimers ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#26 0xb702a6c1 in QEventLoop::processEvents ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#27 0xb70915e5 in QEventLoop::enterLoop () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#28 0xb709148e in QEventLoop::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#29 0xb707a7fe in QApplication::exec () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#30 0xb6582bf1 in kdemain () from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kdesktop.so

#31 0xb7b8c759 in kdeinitmain () from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/kdesktop.so

#32 0x0804f608 in ?? ()

#33 0x00000001 in ?? ()

#34 0x082b7aa0 in ?? ()

#35 0x00000001 in ?? ()

#36 0x00000000 in ?? ()
```

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

J'ai eu le même problème, j'ai finalement effectuer la mise a jour complète (beurk).

Je prépare une nouvelle partition pour une fresh install avec tentative d'installation unique de kde 3.5

Attention : dans eselect profile, la version 2008 n'est plus présente !!!!

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, logique, le nouveau profile est 10.0  :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

De toute façon, KDE-3.5 va bientôt être viré de l'arbre Portage vu qu'il n'est plus maintenu par ses développeurs, et qu'on va voir apparaître petit à petit des failles de sécurité qui ne seront pas bouchées. 

Néanmoins, il semblerait qu'il persiste quand même un petit moment dans un overlay après son retrait de l'arbre.

C'est quoi qui vous dérange avec KDE4? Perso, je ne suis pas fan des plasmoids sur le bureau et tout ce côté "bling-bling" alors j'ai configuré KDE-4 de manière à qu'il soit le plus simple possible. Ajouté à ca le fait que je continue d'utiliser Konqueror au lieu de Dolphin, et on a du mal à différencier mon bureau actuel de mon précédent sous KDE-3.

----------

## USTruck

Ce qui me dérange ..... j'aime pas c'est tout, plasmoid et autre nouveauté, pour ma petite station de travail a la maison 

j'en ai pas besoin, les quelques nouveautés que j'ai essayer ne m'ont pas flashé, je dirais même rebuté.

Par rapport a mon usage (utilisation) kde 4 ne m'apporte rien donc pq y passer ?

Un jour je devrais c'est sur, mais si c'est faire du 'a la windows' (c'est mon impression de kde4) autant y passer.

Je suis pas un 'expert' linux, j'arrive a m'en sortir et a suivre, je dois avouer que ces derniers mois l'évolution de linux (kernel, hal, kde, ....)

me mette a rude épreuve. 

Le jour ou kde 3.5 sera sorti de portage et si kde4 ne me convainc toujours pas, a part passer a Débian qui sera le dernier a l'utiliser (je présume) .....

----------

## ppg

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Ce qui me dérange ..... j'aime pas c'est tout, plasmoid et autre nouveauté, pour ma petite station de travail a la maison 
> 
> j'en ai pas besoin, les quelques nouveautés que j'ai essayer ne m'ont pas flashé, je dirais même rebuté.
> 
> Par rapport a mon usage (utilisation) kde 4 ne m'apporte rien donc pq y passer ?
> ...

 

Squeeze (actuelle testing, future stable) utilise KDE 4.3 donc à mon avis, KDE 3.5 ne fera pas long feu sous debian non plus.

----------

## USTruck

 *castor_fou wrote:*   

> tout a marché sauf que je n'ai plus d'icones sur le bureau, fonds bleus.
> 
> C'est kdesktop et kcontrol qui ne marche plus.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

je viens de placer "kde-base/kde-meta:4.3" dans /etc/portage/package.mask

et a l'install ca marche, compilation en cours pour les test cela sera pour demain.

Pour le problème que tu as, je pense a la mise à jour de xorg (update vers 1.6) voir eselect news 

pour les liens documentations.

----------

## castor_fou

en fait j'ai installé drkonqi qui m'a pointé le coupable.

Mes packages (surtout kde) étaient linkés sur une vieille libjpeg.so.62. Un revdep-rebuild a corrigé le truc. (sauf pour tellico qui n'existe plus dans portage dans une version kde 3.5), snif snif

----------

## xaviermiller

Si vous n'aimez pas KDE4, rien ne vous force à l'utiliser  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

 *loopx wrote:*   

> - x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 (Change USE: +qt3support) 
> 
> donc, ajoute ce paquet avec le use qui va avec dans ton package.use 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Si ça ne vous dérange pas je voudrais juste reprendre le cours de mon post.

Comme conseillé j'ai ajouter dans package.use qt-core avec +qt3support.

J'ai relancé emerge.

Même message et il a fallut ajouter aussi qt-gui.

J'ai relancé emerge.

Même message et il a fallut ajouter aussi qt-sql.

J'ai relancé emerge et là ça devient très drôle regardez vous même :

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2[-debug,-qt3support]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 (Change USE: -qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r4" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/libkonq-4.2.4" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdepasswd-4.2.4" [installed])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdm-4.2.4-r1" [installed])

(dependency required by "world" [argument])
```

  :Laughing: 

alors je l'ai retiré mais dans ce cas il faut le remettre (voir premier message d'erreur au début du post), bref ça se mort la queue et comme je n'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi je suis en train de toucher je me demande si vous pourriez pas m'aider ?

Merci d'avance.

Et voilà mon package.use

```
sys-apps/lm_sensors sensord

net-p2p/amule daemon gtk

x11-libs/wxGTK unicode X

x11-libs/cairo X svg

media-video/vlc dvd ffmpeg mpeg mad wxwindows aac dts a52 ogg flac theora oggvorbis matroska freetype bidi xv svga gnutls stream vlm httpd cdda vcd cdio live

media-libs/xine-lib mad

net-fs/samba swat syslog

sys-apps/dbus X

dev-db/mysql innodb berkdb

app-emulation/qemu-softmmu kqemu sdl

app-emulation/wine oss

media-tv/freevo xine

app-misc/mc 7zip

## KDE 4.2

dev-python/PyQt4 svg webkit

sys-auth/pambase consolekit

x11-libs/qt-gui mng qt3support

x11-libs/qt-core +qt3support

x11-libs/qt-sql qt3support

##

## kdenlive

media-libs/mlt ffmpeg melt -qt3

##
```

Rq : Mais bon je stabilise ça et ensuite 3.5 dégage !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## guilc

Le USE qt3support doit être sur TOUS les paquets qt-* ou sur aucun.

La c'est qt-opengl qui te le demande (ou bien comme il ne l'a pas te demande de le virer...)

Solution : place le use qt3support en USE global. De toute façon il est utilisé seulement sur les paquets qt, et ça réglera ton souci de manière globale !

----------

## BENJI

C'est fait, qt3support est dan smon use et j'ai retiré les lignes de package.use que j'avais mis juste avant.

A la suite j'ai relancé un emerge world et un à un j'ai dû ajouter package.keyword les paquet suivants :

```
kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/kdebase-data

kde-base/kde-env

kde-base/ktimezoned

kde-base/libknotificationitem

kde-base/oxygen-icons
```

mais voilà à quoi j'abouti :

```
ataualpa ben # emerge -DuvaN world --with-bdeps y

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009m [2009j] USE="nls" 363 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-7 [6b-r8] 950 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/live-2009.09.28 [2009.09.04] 439 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r1 [5.52-r2] USE="bzip2%* unicode%*" 1,345 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/zip-3.0 [2.32-r1] USE="bzip2%* crypt unicode%*" 1,258 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.6  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vmware -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -imstt -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vermilion -via -virtualbox (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2 [4.5.1] USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -doc -pch" 113,297 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2 [4.5.1] USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2 [4.5.1] USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2 [4.5.1] USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.2-r2 [4.5.1] USE="accessibility cups glib mng qt3support tiff -dbus* -debug -gtk% -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama (-gtkstyle%*)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2 [4.5.1] USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2 [4.5.1-r1] USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.2" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.2)

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4 [4.6.21_p4] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 12,835 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.3.0 [1.2.1] 51 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.15 [7.0.14] 156 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.1 [1.5.0] 61 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0 [2.0.2] 56 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.0 [1.2.2] 74 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.0 [2.2.2] 54 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.0 [1.1.0] 52 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.13 [2.4.5] USE="-debug" 405 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.1 [1.99.3] 51 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.16.0 [0.14.0-r1] USE="(-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse2" 394 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0 [1.0.2] 48 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.6 [0.10.5] USE="-debug -minimal" 262 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="ipv6 -debug" 258 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 245 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.5 [7.0.4] 79 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 94 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libFS-1.0.2 [1.0.0] USE="ipv6 -debug" 256 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="ipv6 uuid%* -debug" 257 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.5 [7.4] USE="acl nls -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 9,731 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.12 [1.11.4] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -idn% -ntlm% -static" 1,572 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.10 [2.1.9] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,444 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 [20080809] 151 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.3 [1.1.3] USE="-bash-completion -doc" 151 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.8-r1 [1.0.6-r1] 57 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/sip-4.8.2-r1 [4.8.2] USE="-debug -doc" 601 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/mirrorselect-2.0.0 [1.4.2] 10 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets-1.1 [0.8] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.10 [1.4.9] 66 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.5 [1.1] 88 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.4-r1 [1.1] USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 299 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.2.2 [1.1.5] USE="ipv6 xcb* -debug" 1,833 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 265 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.6 [1.0.5] USE="-debug" 526 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwud-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 82 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xcmsdb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 95 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xev-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 91 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrefresh-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 79 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.5  USE="X -debug -doc -hardware-carrier -transmitter" LIRC_DEVICES="-accent -act200l -act220l -adaptec -all -alsa_usb -animax -asusdh -atilibusb -atiusb -audio -audio_alsa -avermedia -avermedia98 -avermedia_vdomate -awlibusb -bestbuy -bestbuy2 -breakoutbox -bte -bw6130 -caraca -chronos -commandir -cph06x -creative -creative_infracd -devinput -digimatrix -dsp -dvico -ea65 -exaudio -flyvideo -ftdi -gvbctv5pci -hauppauge -hauppauge_dvb -hercules_smarttv_stereo -i2cuser -igorplugusb -imon -imon_24g -imon_knob -imon_lcd -imon_pad -imon_rsc -inputlirc -irdeo -irdeo_remote -irlink -irman -irreal -it87 -ite8709 -knc_one -kworld -leadtek_0007 -leadtek_0010 -leadtek_pvr2000 -livedrive_midi -livedrive_seq -logitech -macmini -mceusb -mceusb2 -mediafocusI -mouseremote -mouseremote_ps2 -mp3anywhere -mplay -nslu2 -packard_bell -parallel -pcmak -pcmak_usb -pctv -pixelview_bt878 -pixelview_pak -pixelview_pro -provideo -realmagic -remote_wonder_plus -remotemaster -sa1100 -samsung -sasem -sb0540 -serial -serial_igor_cesko -silitek -sir -slinke -streamzap -tekram -tekram_bt829 -tira -ttusbir -tuxbox -tvbox -udp -uirt2 -uirt2_raw -usb_uirt_raw -usbirboy -usbx -userspace -wpc8769l -xboxusb (-iguana%)" 700 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.0 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 257 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.0 [1.3.4] USE="ipv6 -debug" 401 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.0 [1.0.5] USE="-debug" 214 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/appres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 84 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.1.0 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 97 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbevd-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 106 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  20 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.6 [1.0.5] USE="-debug" 514 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.2  88 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/smproxy-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 86 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinput-1.4.2  USE="-debug" 106 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xgamma-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 85 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xpr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 116 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.3.2 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 127 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 100 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetmode-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 73 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 85 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3  USE="-debug -dga -dmx -xinerama" 101 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xbacklight-1.1  USE="-debug" 79 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 76 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xlsclients-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 74 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xlsatoms-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 74 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwd-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 110 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xf86dga-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 79 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.6 [1.5] 617 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1  2,205 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bitmap-1.0.3-r1  USE="-debug" 127 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbutils-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 65 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.22 [3.21] USE="nls" LINGUAS="fr -cs -da -de -es -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,070 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.11 [5.2.10] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt gd gdbm iconv ipv6 mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session simplexml spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oc

    (and 230 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kimagemapeditor-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kscd-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/dolphin-4.2.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 243 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'dev-python/PyQt4-4.5.4-r4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1:4[kde] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.1', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1:4[qt3support,ssl] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/bomber-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 241 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4:4.2[semantic-desktop,-kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/dolphin-4.2.4-r2', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4:4.2[opengl,-kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4:4.2[semantic-desktop,-kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/akonadi-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.2-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeplasma-addons-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kubrick-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kscreensaver-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 14 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.2.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.2.4:4.2[-kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-meta-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libkworkspace-4.2.4', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.2.4:4.2[-kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/khotkeys-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.2.4:4.2[-kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ktux-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    >=kde-base/libkworkspace-4.2.4:4.2[-kdeprefix] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.2.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 7 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

en plus eselect ne fonctionne plus :

```
ataualpa ben # eselect news

!!! Error: Can't load module news

exiting
```

----------

## boozo

'alute

=> une piste ici (pardon des)  :Wink: 

nota : La solution de Tom_ est plus propre mais chez moi et pour des besoins spécifiques les versions monolythiques de qt-3.3.8b-r1 stable, 4.4.2 et 4.5.1 en [M] cohabitent très bien avec les versions splitées qt-*-4.5.2 => moyennant l'exemple de mise en oeuvre que j'ai donné avec l'usage des flags (i.e. qt-gui sans dbus ça collait pas par exemple et comme je l'ai vu aussi chez toi à y penser peut-être ^^)

Edit: /!\ Regarde aussi la doc de migration de X cad libx11 avec xcb (le flags est déjà actif chez toi semble-t-il)

Et prudence avec l'udate de jpeg-7 => j'ai dû downgrader et le masquer car il faisait crasher kdm en silence... pb lié à libjpeg.so.62 pour ceux qui y on goûté  :Wink:  mais c'est relaté sur b.g.o. heureusement... " n'en pêche " me suis bien fait ch*** au bureau avec çà lundi matin  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## loopx

Tu es sur d'être bien synchro ? (emerge --sync)

t'a pas ajouté des trucs dans les configs de portage ? (keywords, mask, ..)

EDIt: si tu commence à mettre une partie de KDE dans package.keywords, tu risque d'avoir des souci ...  et tu en as ...

----------

## USTruck

Pour celui qui désire garder kde 3.5 : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-711065-highlight-kde4+sets.html

----------

## BENJI

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Tu es sur d'être bien synchro ? (emerge --sync)
> 
> t'a pas ajouté des trucs dans les configs de portage ? (keywords, mask, ..)
> 
> EDIt: si tu commence à mettre une partie de KDE dans package.keywords, tu risque d'avoir des souci ...  et tu en as ...

 

Synchro oui j'en suis certain et c'est tellement le bazar que je suis pas prêt d'en faire un !

Sinon dans le package.keyword j'ai mis un paquet de chose pour KDE 4... j'ai rien inventé j'ai juste mis ce qui était dit dans le guide de la doc gentoo.

Voici le fichier :

```
ataualpa ben # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

## freevo ##

media-tv/freevo

dev-python/kaa-base

dev-python/kaa-metadata

#########

kde-misc/ksystemlog

app-emulation/qemu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-softmmu ~x86

app-emulation/qemu-user ~x86

app-emulation/kqemu ~x86

#sys-devel/gcc ~x86

#app-cdr/k9copy ~x86

media-video/ffmpeg ~x86

media-video/transcode ~x86

media-video/vlc ~x86

media-plugins/live ~x86

net-p2p/amule ~x86

app-portage/udept

#net-wireless/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta8 ~x86

app-emulation/wine

media-sound/amarok:0

media-libs/easyh10 ~x86

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~x86

media-video/motion ~x86

### Pour vlc ###

media-libs/libdvbpsi ~x86

###

# Robert FÃÂ¶rster <Dessa@gmake.de> (30 Jul 2009)

# Autogenerated by regenerate-files, DO NOT EDIT.

# You can use this file to keywork/unkeyword KDE 4.2 release.

# Edit Documentation/package.keywords/kde-4.2.d/ files instead.

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons:4.2

kde-base/kde-l10n:4.2

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes:4.2

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes:4.2

kde-base/kmag:4.2

kde-base/kmousetool:4.2

kde-base/kmouth:4.2

kde-base/kttsd:4.2

kde-base/kcron:4.2

kde-base/knetworkconf:4.2

kde-base/ksystemlog:4.2

kde-base/kuser:4.2

# kde-base/system-config-printer-kde:4.2 # commented out for now

kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes:4.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-desktopthemes:4.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons:4.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes:4.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver:4.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds:4.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles:4.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers:4.2

kde-base/dolphin:4.2

kde-base/drkonqi:4.2

kde-base/kappfinder:4.2

kde-base/kcheckpass:4.2

kde-base/kcminit:4.2

kde-base/kcmshell:4.2

kde-base/kcontrol:4.2

kde-base/kde-menu:4.2

kde-base/kde-menu-icons:4.2

kde-base/kde-wallpapers:4.2

kde-base/kdebase-cursors:4.2

kde-base/kdebase-data:4.2

kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme:4.2

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:4.2

kde-base/kdebase-startkde:4.2

kde-base/kdebugdialog:4.2

kde-base/kdedglobalaccel:4.2

kde-base/kdepasswd:4.2

kde-base/kdesu:4.2

kde-base/kdialog:4.2

kde-base/kdm:4.2

kde-base/keditbookmarks:4.2

kde-base/kephal:4.2

kde-base/kfile:4.2

kde-base/kfind:4.2

kde-base/khelpcenter:4.2

kde-base/khotkeys:4.2

kde-base/kiconfinder:4.2

kde-base/kinfocenter:4.2

kde-base/kioclient:4.2

kde-base/klipper:4.2

kde-base/kmenuedit:4.2

kde-base/kmimetypefinder:4.2

kde-base/knetattach:4.2

kde-base/knewstuff:4.2

kde-base/knotify:4.2

kde-base/konqueror:4.2

kde-base/konsole:4.2

kde-base/kpasswdserver:4.2

kde-base/kquitapp:4.2

kde-base/kreadconfig:4.2

kde-base/krunner:4.2

kde-base/kscreensaver:4.2

kde-base/ksmserver:4.2

kde-base/ksplash:4.2

kde-base/kstart:4.2

kde-base/kstartupconfig:4.2

kde-base/kstyles:4.2

kde-base/ksysguard:4.2

kde-base/ksystraycmd:4.2

kde-base/ktimezoned:4.2

kde-base/ktraderclient:4.2

kde-base/kuiserver:4.2

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins:4.2

kde-base/kwalletd:4.2

kde-base/kwin:4.2

kde-base/kwrite:4.2

kde-base/kwrited:4.2

kde-base/libkonq:4.2

kde-base/libkworkspace:4.2

kde-base/libplasmaclock:4.2

kde-base/libtaskmanager:4.2

kde-base/nepomuk:4.2

kde-base/nsplugins:4.2

kde-base/phonon-kde:4.2

kde-base/plasma-apps:4.2

kde-base/plasma-workspace:4.2

kde-base/powerdevil:4.2

kde-base/renamedlg-plugins:4.2

kde-base/solid:4.2

kde-base/solid-hardware:4.2

kde-base/soliduiserver:4.2

kde-base/systemsettings:4.2

kde-base/krossjava:4.2

kde-base/krosspython:4.2

kde-base/krossruby:4.2

kde-base/pykde4:4.2

kde-base/blinken:4.2

kde-base/kalgebra:4.2

kde-base/kalzium:4.2

kde-base/kanagram:4.2

kde-base/kbruch:4.2

kde-base/kgeography:4.2

kde-base/khangman:4.2

kde-base/kig:4.2

kde-base/kiten:4.2

kde-base/klettres:4.2

kde-base/kmplot:4.2

kde-base/kstars:4.2

kde-base/ktouch:4.2

kde-base/kturtle:4.2

kde-base/kwordquiz:4.2

kde-base/libkdeedu:4.2

kde-base/marble:4.2

kde-base/parley:4.2

kde-base/step:4.2

kde-base/bomber:4.2

kde-base/bovo:4.2

kde-base/kapman:4.2

kde-base/katomic:4.2

kde-base/kbattleship:4.2

kde-base/kblackbox:4.2

kde-base/kblocks:4.2

kde-base/kbounce:4.2

kde-base/kbreakout:4.2

kde-base/kdiamond:4.2

kde-base/kfourinline:4.2

kde-base/kgoldrunner:4.2

kde-base/killbots:4.2

kde-base/kiriki:4.2

kde-base/kjumpingcube:4.2

kde-base/klines:4.2

kde-base/kmahjongg:4.2

kde-base/kmines:4.2

kde-base/knetwalk:4.2

kde-base/kolf:4.2

kde-base/kollision:4.2

kde-base/konquest:4.2

kde-base/kpat:4.2

kde-base/kreversi:4.2

kde-base/ksame:4.2

kde-base/kshisen:4.2

kde-base/ksirk:4.2

kde-base/kspaceduel:4.2

kde-base/ksquares:4.2

kde-base/ksudoku:4.2

kde-base/ktuberling:4.2

kde-base/kubrick:4.2

kde-base/libkdegames:4.2

kde-base/libkmahjongg:4.2

kde-base/lskat:4.2

kde-base/gwenview:4.2

kde-base/kamera:4.2

kde-base/kcolorchooser:4.2

kde-base/kgamma:4.2

kde-base/kolourpaint:4.2

kde-base/kruler:4.2

kde-base/ksaneplugin:4.2

kde-base/ksnapshot:4.2

kde-base/libkdcraw:4.2

kde-base/libkexiv2:4.2

kde-base/libkipi:4.2

kde-base/libksane:4.2

kde-base/okular:4.2

kde-base/svgpart:4.2

kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer:4.2

kde-base/kde-env:4.2

kde-base/kdelibs:4.2

kde-base/kdepimlibs:4.2

kde-base/dragonplayer:4.2

kde-base/juk:4.2

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves:4.2

kde-base/kmix:4.2

kde-base/kscd:4.2

kde-base/libkcddb:4.2

kde-base/libkcompactdisc:4.2

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing:4.2

kde-base/kdnssd:4.2

kde-base/kget:4.2

kde-base/kopete:4.2

kde-base/kppp:4.2

kde-base/krdc:4.2

kde-base/krfb:4.2

kde-base/lilo-config:4.2

kde-base/kfloppy:4.2

kde-base/akonadi:4.2

kde-base/akregator:4.2

kde-base/kabcclient:4.2

kde-base/kaddressbook:4.2

kde-base/kalarm:4.2

kde-base/kdemaildir:4.2

kde-base/kdepim-icons:4.2

kde-base/kdepim-kresources:4.2

kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer:4.2

kde-base/kdepim-wizards:4.2

kde-base/kjots:4.2

kde-base/kleopatra:4.2

kde-base/kmail:4.2

kde-base/kmailcvt:4.2

kde-base/knode:4.2

kde-base/knotes:4.2

kde-base/kode:4.2

kde-base/konsolekalendar:4.2

kde-base/kontact:4.2

kde-base/kontact-specialdates:4.2

kde-base/kontactinterfaces:4.2

kde-base/korganizer:4.2

kde-base/kpilot:4.2

kde-base/ktimetracker:4.2

kde-base/libkdepim:4.2

kde-base/libkholidays:4.2

kde-base/libkleo:4.2

kde-base/libkpgp:4.2

kde-base/libksieve:4.2

kde-base/mimelib:4.2

kde-base/cervisia:4.2

kde-base/kapptemplate:4.2

kde-base/kate:4.2

kde-base/kbugbuster:4.2

kde-base/kcachegrind:4.2

kde-base/kdeaccounts-plugin:4.2

kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves:4.2

kde-base/kdesdk-misc:4.2

kde-base/kdesdk-scripts:4.2

kde-base/kdesdk-strigi-analyzer:4.2

kde-base/kompare:4.2

kde-base/kstartperf:4.2

kde-base/kuiviewer:4.2

kde-base/lokalize:4.2

kde-base/umbrello:4.2

kde-base/amor:4.2

kde-base/kteatime:4.2

kde-base/ktux:4.2

kde-base/kweather:4.2

kde-base/ark:4.2

kde-base/kcalc:4.2

kde-base/kcharselect:4.2

kde-base/kdessh:4.2

kde-base/kdf:4.2

kde-base/kgpg:4.2

kde-base/ktimer:4.2

kde-base/kwallet:4.2

kde-base/okteta:4.2

# kde-base/printer-applet:4.2 # commented out for now

kde-base/superkaramba:4.2

kde-base/sweeper:4.2

kde-base/kfilereplace:4.2

kde-base/kimagemapeditor:4.2

kde-base/klinkstatus:4.2

kde-base/kommander:4.2

kde-base/kxsldbg:4.2

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdeadmin-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdebase-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdeedu-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdegames-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta:4.2

kde-base/kde-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdepim-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdesdk-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdetoys-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdeutils-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdewebdev-meta:4.2

app-arch/libarchive

app-misc/strigi

app-office/akonadi-server

app-text/ebook-tools

dev-cpp/eigen:2

>=dev-libs/libical-0.33-r1

dev-libs/libzip

dev-libs/soprano

=dev-python/PyQt4-4.5*

=dev-python/sip-4.8*

kde-base/automoc

>=kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4

media-sound/phonon

>=sci-mathematics/gmm-3.0

~x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2

net-wireless/bluez

app-arch/xz-utils

##

app-admin/eselect-python

## kdenlive

media-video/kdenlive

media-libs/mlt

kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/kdebase-data

kde-base/kde-env

kde-base/ktimezoned

kde-base/libknotificationitem

kde-base/oxygen-icons

##
```

Et là je sens venir le moment où tu me dis que je peux tout enlever, non ?

De toute façon je veux migrer définitivement sous kde4.

Alors je fais quoi ?

D'autant plus que dans mon world j'ai ça pour kde3 (pas pour tous) :

```
ataualpa ben # grep kde /var/lib/portage/world

kde-base/akregator

kde-base/ark

kde-base/kaddressbook

kde-base/kate

kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-base/kde-meta:4.2

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/kget

kde-base/kicker

kde-base/kitchensync

kde-base/kmail

kde-base/kmenuedit

kde-base/knetattach

kde-base/konq-plugins

kde-base/konsole

kde-base/kopete

kde-base/korganizer

kde-base/kpdf

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/kuickshow

kde-base/kwalletmanager

kde-base/nsplugins

kde-base/superkaramba

kde-misc/kdmtheme

kde-misc/yakuake

media-video/kdenlive
```

----------

## castor_fou

un peu hors sujet:

finalement je suis passé à kde 4.3. Et j'en suis vraiment très content. Je me tatais pour passer à gnome (et peut-etre ubuntu), là ça me remet sur les rails kde+gentoo pour un moment...

----------

## BENJI

Bon je penche à nouveau sur mon problème après une longue trêve.

J'avoue ne plus savoir par où le prendre.

Si je résume j'ai des conflits à cause du fait que mon installation utilise à la fois Qt3 et Qt4.

Ce que je veux donc faire c'est ne plus utiliser que Qt4 et donc migrer définitivement sous KDE4 faire le ménage dans les use et mes packages.keyword et autres.

Seulement ça je n'y arriverai pas tout seul alors pouvez-vous m'y aider.

Par quoi je commence ?

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Temet

Hum, étant sous branche stable et ayant migré sous KDE4 récemment, je ne comprends pas la question!

J'ai viré tout KDE3, sauf Kdelibs (putain de kaffeine, pas un lecteur DVD potable sous nux...)... et j'ai pas de soucis.

Bon, j'ai mis de coté un ebuild de kdelibs et de kaffeine pour quand ils vont dégager de portage... mais dès que je peux m'en débarrasser, je m'en débarrasse.

----------

## loopx

 *Temet wrote:*   

> (putain de kaffeine, pas un lecteur DVD potable sous nux...).

 

Bah, si :

- smplayer

- mplayer

- xine

- kdragon?

Bon, le reste, c'est pour lire en console   :Laughing: 

----------

## boozo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Bon je penche à nouveau sur mon problème après une longue trêve.
> 
> J'avoue ne plus savoir par où le prendre.
> 
> Si je résume j'ai des conflits à cause du fait que mon installation utilise à la fois Qt3 et Qt4.
> ...

 

Tout comme Temet, je l'ai fait aussi très récemment pour le desktop de mes parents - c'est pas insondable mais faut savoir où on va.

Donc tu vires tout ce qui traine de kde:4.x de ton packages.mask et tu lances un --pretend pour voir ce qui bloque (use manquant, etc...), tu adaptes et ainsi dessuite jusqu'a ce que tu vois la liste complête.

Ensuite tu te penches sur les dépendances que tu veux ou ne veux pas - là encore, packages.uses ou la $ du make.conf c'est selon tes desideratas.

Enfin, quand tu arrives à ce que tu veux (ou que tu t'en approches suffisamment  :Rolling Eyes:  ) tu te prends un w-e+artt ou simplement 2,3 dvd si tu as un quadcore  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Temet

@loopx : smplayer + mplayer > gestion des menus calamiteuse

xine < bah justement, Kaffeine c'était THE interface pour xine

kdragon ... pas essayé!

@bozoo : perso j'ai viré tout kde 3 avant d'installer le 4 ... c'était ptet plus simple!

----------

## Tom_

J'ai la version live de Kaffeine, et ca lit les DVDs.  :Wink: 

Au pire, utilise VLC.   :Laughing: 

----------

## BENJI

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Tout comme Temet, je l'ai fait aussi très récemment pour le desktop de mes parents - c'est pas insondable mais faut savoir où on va.
> 
> Donc tu vires tout ce qui traine de kde:4.x de ton packages.mask et tu lances un --pretend pour voir ce qui bloque (use manquant, etc...), tu adaptes et ainsi dessuite jusqu'a ce que tu vois la liste complête.
> 
> Ensuite tu te penches sur les dépendances que tu veux ou ne veux pas - là encore, packages.uses ou la $ du make.conf c'est selon tes desideratas.
> ...

 

J'ai rien dans package.mask concernant KDE:4.x.

Par contre j'ai la dose dans package.keywords...

Je l'ai pas fais par hasard... tout était dit dans le guide gentoo.

Est-ce que je dois les virer de package.keywords ?

KDE4 est installé sur mon pc je sais pas si c'était clair pour vous ?

En attendant votre réponse je mets mon arbre à jour et je supprime kde3 et retire Qt3 de ma variable use.

----------

## BENJI

bref après avoir fait :

le ménage de tout ce qui avait en kde4 dans package.keyword

retirer qt3 de mon make.conf

mis à jour mon arbre

d'avoir désinstallé un a un les soft kde (j'ai pris la liste de mon world et je n'est laissé que 

```
ataualpa ben # grep kde /var/lib/portage/world

kde-base/kde-meta:4.2

kde-misc/kdmtheme

kde-misc/yakuake

media-video/kdenlive
```

)

bah ça marche toujours pas et je ne comprends plus rien

voilà le dernier message d'emerge

```
ataualpa ben # emerge -DuvaN world --with-bdeps y

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/qt-script:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-video/kdenlive-0.7.6', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1:4 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

x11-libs/qt-dbus:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    x11-libs/qt-dbus:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'app-misc/strigi-0.7.0', 'nomerge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'media-sound/phonon-4.4_pre20090520', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 1 more)

x11-libs/qt-core:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3[-debug,-qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3[ssl,-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3[-debug] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1', 'merge')

    (and 1 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1[qt3support,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1[glib,qt3support,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    (and 11 more)

x11-libs/qt-gui:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1:4[accessibility,dbus] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3', 'merge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3[-debug,-qt3support] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1', 'merge')

    x11-libs/qt-gui:4 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/qimageblitz-0.0.4', 'nomerge')

    (and 8 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1[qt3support,accessibility,-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

    ~x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1[qt3support] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

x11-libs/qt-qt3support:4

  ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    ~x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1[-debug] required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3', 'merge')

    >=x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1:4[accessibility,kde] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3', 'merge')

    (and 3 more)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3[qt3support,-debug]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2 (Change USE: +qt3support)

(dependency required by "x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-env-4.3.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.3" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.3" [ebuild])

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

----------

## boozo

bah dsl c'est que moi je l'avais masqué à l'époque car je ne voulais pas migré quand ils l'avait stabilisé - donc toi c'était juste que tu l'avais déjà migré donc il ne te restait plus en effte qu'a le virer du packages.keyword.

En corollaire c'est la version 4.5.1 des libs qt vraissemblablement installées à l'époque qui coince pour passer en 4.5.3... Ajoute déjà le use qt3-support au make.conf comme demandé car il est nécessaire (de même que svg et dbus que tu as déjà il me semble) et fait toi un upgrade des libs qt en vérifiant qu'il ne te reste pas la version monolythique de qt par la même occasion

@kwen: /me l'inverse ^^

je voulais que le système reste opérationnel jusqu'à que tout soit ok et éventuellement pouvoir switcher de version en cas de pépin ou "d'état de manque"   :Laughing: 

----------

## BENJI

Après avoir suivi tes conseils voilà ce que j'ai :

```
ataualpa ben # emerge -DuvaN qt-core --with-bdeps y

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.3.1 [4.2.4] USE="-nocxx" 1,838 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-7 [6] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009p [2009j] USE="nls" 365 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-7 [6b-r8] 950 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10 [0.2.9] 287 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.9.2 [3.8.2-r8] USE="cxx%* jpeg zlib -jbig (-nocxx%)" 1,387 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6  USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr (-xinetd%)" 761 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.8 [3.2.7] USE="(-n32)" 280 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.19 [3.6.17] USE="readline threadsafe -debug -doc -icu% -soundex -tcl" 2,928 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4 [4.6.21_p4] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 12,835 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.3.0 [1.2.1] 51 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.1 [1.5.0] 61 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="ipv6 -debug" 258 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 245 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0 [2.0.2] 56 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.0 [1.2.2] 74 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.0 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 257 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.0 [1.3.4] USE="ipv6 -debug" 401 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.27.01  127 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.27.01  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBI-1.609 [1.601] 499 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k-r1 [0.9.8k] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 3,762 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1 [7.4] USE="acl nls -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 9,731 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.20.5-r1 [2.20.5] USE="-debug -doc -fam -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 4,920 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 [1.05] 8 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 [20080809] 151 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.0.4 [2.1.4] USE="ipv6 pcre%* ssl%* tcpd -caps% -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -sql -static" 536 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 [4.3.2-r3] USE="fortran mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 58,060 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1 [5.0.70-r1] USE="berkdb community%* embedded* perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling% (-selinux) -static" 35,973 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.7 [1.2.3] USE="-bash-completion -doc" 151 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2 [4.5.1] USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -doc -pch" 122,446 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.1] USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 [4.5.1] USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.1] USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2 [4.5.1] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib mng qt3support tiff -debug -gtk% -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama (-gtkstyle%*)" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 [4.5.1] USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1)

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1  USE="iconv -debug -pch"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1  USE="kde -debug -pch"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1  USE="qt3support -debug -pch"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1  USE="iconv -debug -pch"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2  USE="X acl dbus* jpeg pam perl png python samba ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -php -ppds -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="fr -de -en -es -et -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,691 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.37 [3.0.36] USE="acl cups ipv6 pam python readline swat syslog -ads -async -automount -caps -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -winbind" 22,868 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="crypt nls perl%* unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 3,408 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8 ("<sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="ipv6 uuid%* -debug" 257 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.6 [1.0.5] USE="-debug" 526 kB [?=>0]

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

Total: 41 packages (36 upgrades, 2 new, 1 in new slot, 2 reinstalls, 5 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 290,131 kB

Conflict: 17 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/e2fsprogs required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1', 'merge')

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Ensuite je ne sais pas comment savoir s'il y a toujours la version monolithique de qt

----------

## Temet

C'est plus Qt qui bloque...

La ou t'as un soucis c'est que t'as mis la version ~arch de kde4... si le reste est en stable, ça va foutre la merde.

Ou tu rollback vers kde4 stable, ou tu fous tout en ~arch mais le mix va être une grosse prise de tête!

----------

## BENJI

 *Temet wrote:*   

> C'est plus Qt qui bloque...
> 
> La ou t'as un soucis c'est que t'as mis la version ~arch de kde4... si le reste est en stable, ça va foutre la merde.
> 
> Ou tu rollback vers kde4 stable, ou tu fous tout en ~arch mais le mix va être une grosse prise de tête!

 

Comment-ça j'ai mis la version ~arch de KDE4 ?

c'était la 4.2 et maintenant dans l'arbre stable il y a la 4.3 donc devrait pas y avoir de problème !

Là je crois que je suis perdu, ça fait peut-être même un moment, je fais quoi ?

Qu'entends-tu par un rollback (désinstallation puis réinstallation ?)?

----------

## Temet

Euh... non, la version stable est la 4.3.1.

T'as la 4.3.3 car ton package.keywords est blindé des applis KDE.

Essaye d'upgrader e2fsprogs ou util-linux pour voir.

----------

## BENJI

mais c'est ça je comprends pas !

Dans mon package.keyword j'avais que de la 4.2

exemple :

```
# Robert FÃÂ¶rster <Dessa@gmake.de> (30 Jul 2009)

# Autogenerated by regenerate-files, DO NOT EDIT.

# You can use this file to keywork/unkeyword KDE 4.2 release.

# Edit Documentation/package.keywords/kde-4.2.d/ files instead.

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons:4.2

kde-base/kde-l10n:4.2

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes:4.2

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes:4.2

kde-base/kmag:4.2

kde-base/kmousetool:4.2

kde-base/kmouth:4.2

kde-base/kttsd:4.2

kde-base/kcron:4.2
```

Tout ça je l'ai supprimé hier soir du keyword et j'ai eu le message où tu me dis que c'est de la 4.3.3 qui est installé sur mon pc ?

Comment ça a pu arriver ?

Enfin admettons que tu dis vrai qu'est-ce que je fais maintenant.

Je désinstalle KDE 4 paquet par paquet et je relance ensuite un emerge -av kde-meta ?

----------

## Temet

Bah tu sais mieux que moi ce que t'as d'installé chez toi !!!

Genre "eix konqueror" , tu verras quelle version t'as d'installé.

Ne va pas tout virer, et encore moins installer kde-meta !!!!

----------

## boozo

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Euh... non, la version stable est la 4.3.1.
> 
> T'as la 4.3.3 car ton package.keywords est blindé des applis KDE.

 

Bah pourtant j'ai lu çà un peu plus haut moi :

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> bref après avoir fait :
> 
> le ménage de tout ce qui avait en kde4 dans package.keyword
> ...

 

Faut refaire un checkup p't-être BENJI ? ^^

Sinon tu n'as en effet plus que e2fsprogs mais penses par sécurité à faire un quickpkg et un fetch des sources de ces 3 packages avant de faire quoi que ce soit - toujours éviter des déconvenues sur les pacakges sensibles tels que ceux-là (Vécu-Inside»©  :Wink:  ) oubien activer la feature buildpkg ou mieux buildsyspkg   :Wink: 

Btw, emerge résoudra le reste des bloks tout seul.

----------

## BENJI

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Faut refaire un checkup p't-être BENJI ? ^^
> 
> Sinon tu n'as en effet plus que e2fsprogs mais penses par sécurité à faire un quickpkg et un fetch des sources de ces 3 packages avant de faire quoi que ce soit - toujours éviter des déconvenues sur les pacakges sensibles tels que ceux-là (Vécu-Inside»©  ) oubien activer la feature buildpkg ou mieux buildsyspkg  
> 
> Btw, emerge résoudra le reste des bloks tout seul.

 

Tout ce que j'avais supprimé dans keyword était taggé en fin de ligne 4.2 mais effectivement j'avais aussi pour installer Kdenlive des lignes avec des paquet kde (kde-lib par exemple...).

J'ai vérifié p.use et p.mask et je suis sûr maitnenant il n'y a plus rien j'ai donc refait un emerge et putain que la list e est longue ! ! !

```
ataualpa ben # emerge -DuvaN world --with-bdeps y

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.3.1 [4.2.4] USE="-nocxx" 1,838 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-7 [6] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009p [2009j] USE="nls" 365 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-7 [6b-r8] 950 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libogg-1.1.4 [1.1.3] 430 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.4 [3.0.3] 961 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/live-2009.09.28 [2009.09.04] 439 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/geoip-1.4.6 [1.4.5] USE="-perl-geoipupdate%" 1,021 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.10 [0.2.9] 287 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/mDNSResponder-212.1 [107.6-r5] USE="-debug -doc -java" 1,575 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.9.2 [3.8.2-r8] USE="cxx%* jpeg zlib -jbig (-nocxx%)" 1,387 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/taglib-1.6 [1.5] USE="-debug -examples% -static-libs% -test" 1,073 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r1 [5.52-r2] USE="bzip2%* unicode%*" 1,345 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/zip-3.0 [2.32-r1] USE="bzip2%* crypt unicode%*" 1,258 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.6  USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr (-xinetd%)" 761 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/boehm-gc-7.1 [6.8] USE="-nocxx -threads" 1,053 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.8 [3.2.7] USE="(-n32)" 280 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5  USE="ncurses -caps -gtk -qt3*" 413 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.19 [3.6.17] USE="readline threadsafe -debug -doc -icu% -soundex -tcl" 2,928 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.82 [0.73] USE="zlib -network-cron" 237 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8 [2.6.27-r7, 2.6.27-r8, 2.6.30-r6] USE="-build -symlink" 58,210 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.6  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vmware -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fglrx -geode -glint -i128 -i740 (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -via -virtualbox (-voodoo) -xgi" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.7.25_p4 [4.6.21_p4] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 12,835 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.3.0 [1.2.1] 51 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-1.3.9 [1.3.8] USE="urandom -debug -doc -older-kernels-compatibility" 906 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1 [1.2_beta3_p2] USE="-ogg -sse" 1,037 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="ipv6 -debug" 258 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.5 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 245 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.1 [1.5.0] 61 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.3.0 [1.2.2] 74 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0 [2.0.2] 56 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.0 [2.2.2] 54 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.0 [1.1.0] 52 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.13 [2.4.5] USE="-debug" 405 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.1 [1.99.3] 51 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pixman-0.16.0 [0.14.0-r1] USE="(-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse2" 394 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0 [1.0.2] 48 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/sessreg-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 94 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.6 [0.10.5] USE="-debug -minimal" 262 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libFS-1.0.2 [1.0.0] USE="ipv6 -debug" 256 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwud-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 82 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xcmsdb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 95 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xev-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 91 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrefresh-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 79 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.3.0 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 257 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.0 [1.0.5] USE="-debug" 214 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.0 [1.3.4] USE="ipv6 -debug" 401 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.1.0 [1.0.4] USE="-debug" 97 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbevd-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 106 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xcursorgen-1.0.2  88 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinput-1.4.2  USE="-debug" 106 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xgamma-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 85 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.3.2 [1.2.3] USE="-debug" 127 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsetmode-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 73 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xvinfo-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 85 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3  USE="-debug -dga -dmx -xinerama" 101 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xbacklight-1.1  USE="-debug" 79 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xf86dga-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 79 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/xcursor-themes-1.0.1  2,205 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.64 [3.62] USE="-test" 87 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.27.01  127 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.27.01  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBI-1.609 [1.601] 499 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k-r1 [0.9.8k] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -sse2 -test" 3,762 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-xfree86-type1-1.0.1  USE="X" 70 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.1  USE="X nls" 284 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-ibm-type1-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 308 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-daewoo-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 667 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-micro-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 38 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-ttf-1.0.0  USE="X" 376 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.0-r1  USE="X" 181 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-sony-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 48 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.1  USE="X nls" 209 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-speedo-1.0.0  USE="X" 330 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.1  USE="X nls" 45 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-jis-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 552 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 1,813 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 42 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-meltho-1.0.0  USE="X" 1,457 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 65 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 102 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-arabic-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 52 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 133 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-isas-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 769 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 499 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 193 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-mutt-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 201 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-sun-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 56 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-schumacher-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 77 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bitstream-type1-1.0.0  USE="X" 344 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 185 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 41 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-dec-misc-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 40 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-100dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 655 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 150 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.20.5-r1 [2.20.5] USE="-debug -doc -fam -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 4,920 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.5-r1 [7.4] USE="acl nls -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 9,731 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.12 [1.11.4] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -idn% -ntlm% -static" 1,572 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15 [1.13-r1] USE="nls" 1,289 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.7 [22.6] USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 302 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.6 [1.5] 617 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 [1.05] 8 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.8.4 [2.8.3] USE="cxx nls zlib -bindist -doc -examples -guile -lzo" 6,048 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.10 [2.1.9] USE="ncurses nls unicode -debug -justify -minimal -slang -spell" 1,444 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20090709 [20080809] 151 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-3.0.4 [2.1.4] USE="ipv6 pcre%* ssl%* tcpd -caps% -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source -sql -static" 536 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-i18n/enca-1.11 [1.9-r1] USE="-doc" 512 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/schroedinger-1.0.8 [1.0.7] USE="(-gstreamer%)" 844 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.4 [4.3.2-r3] USE="fortran mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 58,060 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.84-r1 [5.0.70-r1] USE="berkdb community%* embedded* perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -profiling% (-selinux) -static" 35,973 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/motion-3.2.11.1 [3.2.11] USE="mysql v4l -ffmpeg -postgres" 408 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.14 [2.2.11] USE="ssl" 5,027 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-servers/apache-2.2.14-r1 [2.2.11-r2] USE="ssl -debug -doc -ldap (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads (-sni%)" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -auth_digest -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 61 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.2.7 [1.2.3] USE="-bash-completion -doc" 151 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2 [1.0.6-r1] 58 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/setuptools-0.6.6 [0.6-r1] 516 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygobject-2.18.0  USE="-debug -doc -examples -libffi -test (-X%*)" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/java-config-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.8-r1] 56 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-boost-0.3  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/boost-build-1.35.0-r2 [1.35.0-r1] USE="python -examples" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5-r1 [0.9.8.5] USE="-examples" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/iso-codes-3.10 [3.8] 5,226 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyopenssl-0.9-r1 [0.9] USE="-doc" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-portage/mirrorselect-2.0.0 [1.4.2] 10 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-wxwidgets-1.1 [0.8] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/cython-0.11.3 [0.11.2] USE="-doc -examples" 3,227 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.10 [1.4.9] 66 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/numpy-1.3.0-r1 [1.3.0] USE="-lapack -test" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.17 [1.6.0.15] USE="X alsa -derby -doc -examples -jce -nsplugin -odbc" 79,907 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.2  USE="-debug -doc" 406 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxklavier-4.0 [3.6] USE="-doc" 346 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/boost-1.35.0-r5 [1.35.0-r2] USE="eselect%* python%* -doc -expat -icu -mpi -test% -tools (-debug%)" 6 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/neon-0.29.0 [0.28.6] USE="nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -kerberos -libproxy% -pkcs11 (-socks5%)" LINGUAS="fr -cs -de -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 859 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.8  USE="svg* -doc -examples" 465 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.14.2 [1.13.2] USE="pam -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static" 2,149 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libcap-2.17 [2.16] USE="pam" 48 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1  138 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.13 [1.12.11.1] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 264 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/vim-7.2.182  USE="acl gpm nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -debug% -minimal -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9 [1.41.3-r1] USE="nls" 485 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1 [2.14.2] USE="crypt nls perl%* unicode -loop-aes -old-linux (-selinux) -slang (-uclibc)" 3,408 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.1 [1.1.0] USE="ipv6 uuid%* -debug" 257 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-146-r1 [141] USE="devfs-compat%* -extras% (-selinux)" 528 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.9 [1.41.3-r1] USE="nls" 4,349 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.8" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.9, sys-apps/util-linux-2.16.1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.6 [1.0.5] USE="-debug" 526 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/lirc-0.8.5  USE="X -debug -doc -hardware-carrier -transmitter" LIRC_DEVICES="-accent -act200l -act220l -adaptec -all -alsa_usb -animax -asusdh -atilibusb -atiusb -audio -audio_alsa -avermedia -avermedia98 -avermedia_vdomate -awlibusb -bestbuy -bestbuy2 -breakoutbox -bte -bw6130 -caraca -chronos -commandir -cph06x -creative -creative_infracd -devinput -digimatrix -dsp -dvico -ea65 -exaudio -flyvideo -ftdi -gvbctv5pci -hauppauge -hauppauge_dvb -hercules_smarttv_stereo -i2cuser -igorplugusb -imon -imon_24g -imon_knob -imon_lcd -imon_pad -imon_rsc -inputlirc -irdeo -irdeo_remote -irlink -irman -irreal -it87 -ite8709 -knc_one -kworld -leadtek_0007 -leadtek_0010 -leadtek_pvr2000 -livedrive_midi -livedrive_seq -logitech -macmini -mceusb -mceusb2 -mediafocusI -mouseremote -mouseremote_ps2 -mp3anywhere -mplay -nslu2 -packard_bell -parallel -pcmak -pcmak_usb -pctv -pixelview_bt878 -pixelview_pak -pixelview_pro -provideo -realmagic -remote_wonder_plus -remotemaster -sa1100 -samsung -sasem -sb0540 -serial -serial_igor_cesko -silitek -sir -slinke -streamzap -tekram -tekram_bt829 -tira -ttusbir -tuxbox -tvbox -udp -uirt2 -uirt2_raw -usb_uirt_raw -usbirboy -usbx -userspace -wpc8769l -xboxusb (-iguana%)" 700 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/appres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 84 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.6 [1.0.5] USE="-debug" 514 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/smproxy-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 86 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/x11perf-1.5  USE="-debug" 140 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xpr-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 116 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 100 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkill-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 76 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xlsclients-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 74 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xlsatoms-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 74 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xwd-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 110 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bitmap-1.0.3-r1  USE="-debug" 127 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbutils-1.0.1-r1  USE="-debug" 65 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.83.0-r1 [0.82.4] USE="-doc% -examples% -test" 483 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-243 [242] USE="truetype unicode -Xaw3d -toolbar" 854 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/imaging-1.1.6-r1 [1.1.6] USE="X -doc -examples -scanner -tk" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/php-5.2.11-r1 [5.2.10] USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cli crypt gd gdbm iconv ipv6 mysql ncurses nls pcre readline reflection session simplexml spl ssl truetype unicode xml zlib -adabas -bcmath -birdstep -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase -dbmaker -debug -discard-path -doc -empress -empress-bcs -esoob -exif -fastbuild -fdftk -filter -firebird -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect -frontbase -ftp -gd-external -gmp -hash -imap -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -mysqli -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -posix -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets -solid -spell -sqlite -suhosin -sybase -sybase-ct -sysvipc -threads -tidy -tokenizer -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -yaz -zip" 8,830 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r3 [5.2_p1-r1] USE="X pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -ldap -libedit -pkcs11 (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static" 1,082 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.22 [3.21] USE="nls" LINGUAS="fr -cs -da -de -es -it -ja -nl -pl -ro -ru -zh_CN" 1,070 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r10 [1.0.8-r8] USE="pam -consolekit -debug -minimal" 115 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.5.1 [7.3-r1] USE="nptl -debug -motif -pic -xcb" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -radeon -radeonhd% -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 4,281 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/glew-1.5.1  386 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1  USE="X alsa audio joystick opengl video -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -esd -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss -pulseaudio -svga -tslib% -xinerama -xv (-arts%)" 3,295 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 87 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p20373 [0.5_p19928] USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa encode hardcoded-tables ipv6 mmx mmxext mp3 sdl ssse3 v4l vorbis zlib (-altivec) -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -faad -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -network -opencore-amr -oss -pic% -schroedinger -speex -test -theora -threads -v4l2 -vdpau -x264 -xvid" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" 3,016 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.7-r1 [1.2.7] USE="gif jpeg png tiff" 1,285 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/mpg123-1.9.0 [1.8.1] USE="alsa ipv6 network sdl -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -jack -mmx -nas -oss -portaudio -pulseaudio -sse" 699 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/transcode-1.1.5 [1.1.4] USE="X aac alsa dvd iconv jpeg mp3 sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -mpeg% -nuv -ogg -oss -postproc -quicktime -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -x264 -xvid" 2,074 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pygame-1.9.1 [1.8.1] USE="X%* -doc" 2,085 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2 [0.5.11-r9] USE="X crypt -acpi -apm -consolekit% -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop -policykit% (-selinux)" 902 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2 [1.5.3-r6] USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib (-3dfx%)" INPUT_DEVICES="(-acecad%) (-aiptek%) (-citron%) (-elographics%) (-evdev%*) (-fpit%) (-hyperpen%) (-joystick%) (-keyboard%*) (-mouse%*) (-mutouch%) (-penmount%) (-synaptics%) (-tslib%) (-virtualbox%) (-vmmouse%) (-void%) (-wacom%)" VIDEO_CARDS="(-apm%) (-ark%) (-ast%) (-chips%) (-cirrus%) (-dummy%) (-epson%) (-fbdev%*) (-geode%) (-glint%) (-i128%) (-i740%) (-impact%) (-imstt%) (-intel%) (-mach64%) (-mga%) (-neomagic%) (-newport%) (-nv%*) (-nvidia%*) (-r128%) (-radeon%) (-radeonhd%) (-rendition%) (-s3%) (-s3virge%) (-savage%) (-siliconmotion%) (-sis%) (-sisusb%) (-sunbw2%) (-suncg14%) (-suncg3%) (-suncg6%) (-sunffb%) (-sunleo%) (-suntcx%) (-tdfx%) (-tga%) (-trident%) (-tseng%) (-v4l%) (-vermilion%) (-vesa%*) (-via%) (-virtualbox%) (-vmware%*) (-voodoo%) (-xgi%)" 4,569 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20090716 [20090414] 136 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.14 [96.43.13] USE="-acpi -custom-cflags -gtk (-multilib)" 8,243 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.1 [2.2.0] USE="-debug" 244 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.16.7 [10.16.5] USE="-debug" 273 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.1 [0.4.0] USE="-debug" 239 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.14 [2.1.12] USE="-debug" 372 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.2.5 [2.1.3] USE="-debug (-hal%*)" 292 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1 [7.2] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2  USE="X acl dbus* jpeg pam perl png python samba ssl tiff -avahi -gnutls -java -kerberos -ldap -php -ppds -slp -static -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="fr -de -en -es -et -he -id -it -ja -pl -sv -zh_TW" 3,691 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.37 [3.0.36] USE="acl cups ipv6 pam python readline swat syslog -ads -async -automount -caps -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -winbind" 22,868 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.16.6  USE="cups jpeg tiff -debug -doc -jpeg2k -test -vim-syntax -xinerama (-X%*)" 18,085 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2 [3.3.8b-r1] USE="cups ipv6 mysql opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama" 16,909 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa css%* dts ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl samba sdl theora truetype v4l vorbis xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -speex -vcd -vidix (-vis) -wavpack -win32codecs -xinerama -xvmc (-arts%) (-dvd%*)" 7,294 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/mc-4.7.0_pre3 [4.7.0_pre1] USE="X edit%* gpm nls samba -slang* (-chdir%)" 2,750 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-1.1.33 [1.1.30] USE="X alsa cups dbus* gecko hal jpeg mp3 ncurses opengl oss perl%* png samba ssl threads truetype%* xml -capi -esd -fontconfig -gnutls -gphoto2 -gsm -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -openal -scanner -test -win64 -xcomposite -xinerama" 23,535 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.5.4 [3.0.14] USE="-restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en -en_GB -en_US -eo -es -es_AR -es_ES -et -eu -fa% -fi -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk% -kn -ko -ku -lt -lv -mk -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -ta% -te -th -uk -vi% -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW (-mn%) (-tr%)" 9,817 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1-r1  USE="-doc -examples -test% (-X%*)" 2,159 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.15  USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome" 577 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.26.0  USE="zlib -debug -doc" 467 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gegl-0.0.22  USE="jpeg png sdl svg* v4l -cairo -debug -doc -ffmpeg -mmx -openexr -raw -sse" 1,226 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9  USE="X bzip2 corefonts jpeg openmp perl png svg* tiff truetype xml zlib -djvu -doc -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -raw -wmf" 8,613 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.7-r1 [2.6.4] USE="alsa dbus* hal jpeg png python svg* tiff -aalib (-altivec) -curl -debug -doc -exif -gnome -lcms -mmx -mng -pdf -smp -sse -webkit -wmf" 15,959 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2 [4.5.1] USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -doc -pch" 122,446 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.1] USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.1] USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 [4.5.1] USE="iconv mysql qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.1] USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r1  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2 [4.5.1] USE="accessibility cups dbus glib mng qt3support tiff -debug -gtk% -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama (-gtkstyle%*)" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 [4.5.1] USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4-r3 [2.6.4] USE="qt4 -emacs -vim-syntax" 3,209 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.1-r1] USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1 [4.5.1] USE="qt3support -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-1.0.3 [1.0.2] USE="X a52 aac alsa bidi cdda cdio dbus* dts dvd ffmpeg flac gcrypt gnutls hal httpd lirc live matroska mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png qt4 samba sdl stream svg* svga theora truetype v4l vlm vorbis xml xv -aalib (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -cddax -cddb -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -ggi -gnome -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libnotify -libproxy -libsysfs -libtiger -libv4l2 -lua -mmx -modplug -mtp -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss (-pda) -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl-image -seamonkey -shine -shout -skins -speex -sse -taglib -twolame -udev% -upnp -v4l2 -vcdinfo -vcdx -win32codecs -wma-fixed -x264 -xcb -xinerama -xosd -zvbi" 20,629 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/taglib-extras-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 31 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/amarok-utils-2.2.0  USE="-debug" 8,183 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3 [4.5.1-r1] USE="kde -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1)

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3 ("<x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.3" is blocking x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.3-r2, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.3, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.3-r1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.3)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[blocks b     ] >x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1-r9999 (">x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1-r9999" is blocking x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qtscriptgenerator-0.1.0  USE="kde -debug" 366 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pynotifier-0.7.0-r1 [0.7.0] USE="qt4 -gtk" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/kaa-display-0.1.0  40 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-tv/freevo-1.9.0 [1.8.2] USE="X dvd encode jpeg lirc nls vorbis xine -cdparanoia -directfb -doc -fbcon -flac -gphoto2 -lame -matrox -mixer -snes -sqlite -tv -tvtime -xmame" 26,546 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1-r2 [3.5.10-r6, 4.2.4-r4] USE="acl alsa bzip2 handbook nls opengl semantic-desktop ssl -3dnow (-altivec) (-aqua) -bindist -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -mmx -openexr -spell -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf" 10,265 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/libkworkspace-4.2.4  USE="-debug (-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkworkspace:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkworkspace:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1-r2)

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r4  USE="acl alsa bzip2 handbook nls opengl semantic-desktop ssl -3dnow (-altivec) -bindist -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k (-kdeprefix) -kerberos -mmx -openexr -spell -sse -sse2 -test -zeroconf"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdelibs:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdelibs:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.1-r2)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdelibs:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdelibs:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.4-r4)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.1  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 27 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konsole-4.3.1-r1  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 4,164 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.1 [4.2.4] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 7,091 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.2.4  USE="-debug (-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/ktimezoned:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/ktimezoned:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/ktimezoned-4.2.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/ktimezoned:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/ktimezoned:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/ktimezoned-4.3.1)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kde-env-4.3.1 [4.2.4] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kde-env-4.2.4  USE="(-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kde-env:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kde-env:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kde-env-4.3.1)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kde-env:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kde-env:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kde-env-4.2.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.3.1 [4.2.4] USE="xine (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -pulseaudio" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/phonon-kde-4.2.4  USE="xine (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -pulseaudio"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/phonon-kde:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/phonon-kde:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/phonon-kde-4.3.1)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/phonon-kde:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/phonon-kde:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/phonon-kde-4.2.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkcddb-4.3.1 [4.2.4] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -musicbrainz" 1,549 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/libkcddb-4.2.4  USE="-debug (-kdeprefix) -musicbrainz"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkcddb:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkcddb:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkcddb-4.3.1)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/libkcddb:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libkcddb:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/libkcddb-4.2.4)

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/k3b-1.68.0_alpha3  USE="dvd encode vorbis wav (-aqua) -debug -emovix -ffmpeg -flac -lame -mad -musicbrainz -sndfile -sox -taglib -vcd" 3,808 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/krosspython-4.3.1 [4.2.4] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 4,767 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/krosspython-4.2.4  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/krosspython:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/krosspython:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/krosspython-4.3.1)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/krosspython:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/krosspython:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/krosspython-4.2.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdesu-4.3.1 [3.5.10, 4.2.4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdesu-4.2.4  USE="handbook -debug (-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdesu:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdesu:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdesu-4.3.1)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdesu:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdesu:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdesu-4.2.4)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdialog-4.3.1 [3.5.10, 4.2.4] USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdialog-4.2.4  USE="-debug (-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdialog:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdialog:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdialog-4.2.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdialog:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdialog:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdialog-4.3.1)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.3.1  USE="bzip2 handbook samba (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix) -openexr" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] net-p2p/ktorrent-3.2.3-r1 [2.2.8-r2] USE="bwscheduler downloadorder infowidget ipfilter kross logviewer mediaplayer scanfolder search stats upnp zeroconf (-aqua) -debug -plasma -rss -webinterface" LINGUAS="fr -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -ga -gl -hi -it -ja -km -lt -lv -nb -nds -nl -nn -oc -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 2,616 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-misc/yakuake-2.9.6 [2.8] USE="(-aqua)" LINGUAS="fr -ca -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -ga -gl -ja -ko -nds -nl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sv -tr -uk" 273 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-misc/yakuake-2.8  USE="(-arts) -debug -xinerama" LINGUAS="-de -el -es -et -it -ja -nl -pa -pt -pt_BR -sv -tr"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-misc/yakuake:0 ("kde-misc/yakuake:0" is blocking kde-misc/yakuake-2.9.6)

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1 [4.2.4] USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/akonadi-4.2.4  USE="semantic-desktop -debug (-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <kde-base/akonadi-4.2.60[-kdeprefix] ("<kde-base/akonadi-4.2.60[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1)

[uninstall    ] kde-base/nepomuk-4.2.4  USE="-debug (-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] kde-base/nepomuk:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/nepomuk:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/nepomuk-4.2.4)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/nepomuk:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/nepomuk:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1)

[ebuild  NS   ] media-sound/amarok-2.2.0 [1.4.10_p20090130-r3] USE="opengl semantic-desktop (-aqua) -cdda -daap -debug -ipod -lastfm -mp3tunes -mtp" LINGUAS="fr -bg -ca -cs -da -de -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -it -ja -km -nb -nds -nl -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -sl -sr -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_TW" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.1  USE="(-kdeprefix)" 112,625 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.1 [3.5.10, 4.2.4-r1] USE="(-aqua) (-kdeprefix)" 0 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.2.4  USE="(-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <=kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.2.89[-kdeprefix] ("<=kde-base/kdepim-icons-4.2.89[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.1)

[uninstall    ] kde-base/step-4.2.4  USE="gsl handbook qalculate -debug (-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <=kde-base/step-4.2.98[-kdeprefix] ("<=kde-base/step-4.2.98[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.1)

[uninstall    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.2.4-r1  USE="(-kdeprefix)"  [0]

[blocks b     ] <kde-base/kdebase-data-4.2.67:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("<kde-base/kdebase-data-4.2.67:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/oxygen-icons-4.3.1)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdebase-data:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdebase-data:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-4.2.4-r1)

[blocks b     ] kde-base/kdebase-data:4.2[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kdebase-data:4.2[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-data-4.3.1)

[blocks B     ] sys-fs/device-mapper ("sys-fs/device-mapper" is blocking sys-fs/udev-146-r1)

Total: 235 packages (130 upgrades, 77 new, 15 in new slots, 13 reinstalls, 15 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 853,470 kB

Conflict: 48 blocks (1 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-fs/udev-146-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-fs/udev required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r7', 'nomerge')

    sys-fs/udev required by ('installed', '/', 'net-wireless/bluez-utils-3.36', 'nomerge')

    >=sys-fs/udev-124 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'nomerge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.24-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/device-mapper-1.00.07-r1 required by ('installed', '/', 'sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2', 'nomerge')
```

j'ai fait un emerge -C de sys-fs/device-mapper et relancer ensuite la commande précédente sur qt-core

emerge -DuvaN qt-core --with-bdeps y 

ça bloquait toujours sur e2fsprogs

j'ai retenté un emerge -DuvaN world --with-bdeps y et là c'est passé !

236 emerge à faire... on verra le résultat ce soir à mon retour.

J'espère que ça ira au bout. Petite question pour la suite :

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Ne va pas tout virer, et encore moins installer kde-meta 

 

Mais c'est la méthode de la doc gentoo pour installer KDE4 alors comment faire autrement ?

----------

## Temet

Faut que ton noyau soit >= 2.6.28 si tu ne veux pas d'emmerdes avec le device-mapper!

Sinon t'es bon pour live CD et chroot (vécu inside  :Wink:  ).

EDIT : bah plutot que le kde-meta, t'as surtout le kdebase-startkde ...

----------

## BENJI

Oui je me rappelle j'avais fait comme ça pour KDE3.

Mais au final je devais me peler un a un les paquets supplémentaires sans jamais savoir s'il m'en manquait pas toujours un.

Pour KDE4 comme je ne connais pas du tout je voulais procéder autrement et prendre tout d'un coup et découvrir.

Alors quel est le soucis avec kde-meta ?

Sinon si je comprends bien il faut mettre à jour mon noyau avant de penser à mettre KDE4

----------

## mrpouet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT : bah plutot que le kde-meta, t'as surtout le kdebase-startkde ...

 

ou kdebase-meta c'est encore mieux  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

@BENJI : oh bah pas de soucis si tu sais que tu vas te compiler TOUT kde.

@mrpouet : je connais pô celui là :'(

----------

## BENJI

Petit à petit la situation s'arrange mais quelques paquets ont la compilation qui échoue avec une erreur.

Je pense que je cumule plusieurs problèmes.

Dans la liste on retrouve :

transcode qui plante on dirait à cause d'une librairie ogg qu'il ne trouve pas.

J'ai ajouté le use "ogg" mais la compilation a à nouveau planté.

Dans la liste il y a aussi vlc, xine, amarok...

J'ai pensé à un conflit entre les deux players donc j'ai désinstallé vlc mais ça n'a rien changé !

J'essayerai de réinstaller media-libs/libogg... on ne sait j'amais !

Dans la liste il reste aussi Xorg server 1.6, driver nvidia.

si l'un de vous à une idée de ce qu'il m'attend avec ces deux derniers paquets.

Normalement j'ai fait toutes les manipulations décrites dans la news qui concerne la mise à jour de xorg.

En parallèle j'ai aussi mis à jour les sources du noyau et les fichiers .config. Je ne l'ai pas encore compilé.

J'essaye de mettre des messages d'erreur ce soir car pour l'instant je n'ai plus d'interface X.

----------

## Temet

J'ai eu le soucis avec la libogg aussi mais je l'ai résolu directement (me rappelle pas le pb, éventuellement un coup de revdep-rebuild).

----------

## BENJI

quand j'aurai résolu tous ces problèmes de compilations...

Mon emerge world sera au point.

Faudra pour être certain que je lance un emerge --depclean suivi d'un revdep-rebuild.

J'angoisse déjà à l'idée de ce que ça va produire

 :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

Wow, le depclean tu le maitrises hein... tu ne dis pas oui bêtement!  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

bon j'ai désinstallé tout kde-4.2.

J'ai relancé ne installe de kdebase-meta.

la compilation s'arrête sur nepomuks ?

----------

## xaviermiller

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> bon j'ai désinstallé tout kde-4.2.
> 
> J'ai relancé ne installe de kdebase-meta.
> 
> la compilation s'arrête sur nepomuks ?

 

Alors, voilà la procédure :

```

```

Comme tu vois, pas d'info de ta part, pas d'explication de notre côté  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

J'ai pensé qu'il demandait si la compilation de KDE s'arrêtait à Nepomuk... enfin je l'ai compris comme ça.

----------

## BENJI

Non en fait jusque là je n'avais pas moyen de récupérer les messages d'erreur.

On m'a prêté un portable donc avec ssh maintenant je peux.

J'ai posté sans message d'erreur car j'avais pas la possibilité de faire autrement et je me suis dis que peut-être le paquet nepomuk était connu pour planter à cause de quelque chose bien connu par vous autres.

ça fait quand même une semaine que je me coltine ce problème ça use les nerfs au bout d'un moment !

bref voilà le message d'erreur suite à un emerge kdebase-meta

```

Scanning dependencies of target kio_nepomuksearch_automoc

Generating indexscheduler.moc

Generating queryserviceclient.moc

Generating eventmonitor.moc

Generating kio_nepomuksearch.moc

Generating moc_strigiserviceadaptor.cpp

[  0%] Built target nepomukstrigiservice_automoc

Scanning dependencies of target nepomuk-manpage-man-nepomukserver

[  0%] Generating nepomukserver.8

Generating moc_searchfolder.cpp

[  0%] Built target kio_nepomuksearch_automoc

Scanning dependencies of target nepomuk-manpage-man-nepomukservicestub

[  0%] Generating nepomukservicestub.8

Writing nepomukserver.8 for refentry

Writing nepomukservicestub.8 for refentry

[  1%] Built target nepomuk-manpage-man-nepomukserver

[  2%] Generating nie.h, nie.cpp

(Soprano::PluginManager) found no soprano plugin at  "/usr/lib/soprano/libsoprano_sesame2backend.so"

Failed to create memory model

make[2]: *** [nepomuk/strigibackend/nie.h] Error 1

make[1]: *** [nepomuk/strigibackend/CMakeFiles/sopranobackend.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

[  3%] Built target nepomuk-manpage-man-nepomukservicestub

make: *** [all] Error 2

>>> Failed to emerge kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1:

 *

 * ERROR: kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4038:  Called kde4-meta_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3148:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2837:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1045:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_compile'

 *             environment, line  438:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_compile

 *             environment, line 1414:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *             environment, line 1064:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/kde-base/nepomuk-4.3.1/temp/environment'.
```

----------

## brubru

Salut.

J'ai aussi eu cette erreur. Essaye de recompiler soprano. Je suspecte que la dernière mise à jour de java provoque ça  (sesame2 est un backend soprano écrit en java).

Bruno.

----------

## BENJI

bien vu c'était ça !

KDE est enfin installé !

j'ai relancé mon emerge world et ça plante à nouveau :

```

libtool: link: ( cd ".libs" && rm -f "import_x11.la" && ln -s "../import_x11.la" "import_x11.la" )

/bin/sh ../libtool --tag=CC   --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -I/usr/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe  -Wl,-O1 -o tcdemux tcdemux-aux_pes.o tcdemux-tcdemux.o tcdemux-demux_pass.o tcdemux-demuxer.o tcdemux-dvd_reader.o tcdemux-fileinfo.o tcdemux-ioaux.o tcdemux-packets.o tcdemux-scan_pack.o tcdemux-seqinfo.o ../avilib/libavi.la  -L/usr/lib -ldvdread -lm   ../aclib/libac.la ../libtc/libtc.la -lpthread -lm -lm -lz -ldl

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libogg.la' or unhandled argument `/usr/lib/libogg.la'

make[3]: *** [tcdecode] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I/usr/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -Wl,-O1 -o tcdemux tcdemux-aux_pes.o tcdemux-tcdemux.o tcdemux-demux_pass.o tcdemux-demuxer.o tcdemux-dvd_reader.o tcdemux-fileinfo.o tcdemux-ioaux.o tcdemux-packets.o tcdemux-scan_pack.o tcdemux-seqinfo.o  ../avilib/.libs/libavi.a -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libdvdread.so ../aclib/.libs/libac.a ../libtc/.libs/libtc.a -lpthread -lm -lz -ldl

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.5/work/transcode-1.1.5/import'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.5/work/transcode-1.1.5/import'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.1.5/work/transcode-1.1.5'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/transcode-1.1.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3015:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  634:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

```

ça sans le règler je l'ai contourné en mettant -ogg et -vorbis dans ma variable use !

J'ai donc relancé l'emerge world pour tomber sur un second pb :

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xorg-server-1.6.3.901.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901 ...

 * Applying 1.4-fpic-libxf86config.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.6.3.901-0001-dix-append-built-ins-to-the-font-path-in-SetDefaultF.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: xorg-server-1.6.3.901

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901 ...

 * econf: updating xorg-server-1.6.3.901/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating xorg-server-1.6.3.901/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --enable-ipv6 --disable-dmx --disable-kdrive --disable-tslib --disable-xcalibrate --enable-xvfb --enable-xnest --enable-record --enable-xfree86-utils --enable-install-libxf86config --enable-dri --enable-dri2 --enable-glx --enable-xorg --enable-glx-tls --enable-config-hal --sysconfdir=/etc/X11 --localstatedir=/var --enable-install-setuid --with-fontdir=/usr/share/fonts --with-xkb-ou...skipping...

r/include/drm -I/usr/include/X11/dri -DXFree86Server -DGLX_USE_TLS -DPTHREADS  -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -MT single2.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/single2.Tpo -c -o single2.lo single2.c

make[1]: *** [rensize.lo] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/single2.Tpo .deps/single2.Plo

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901/glx'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3514:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 4440:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 4479:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed
```

J'ai donc fait un skipfirst et je suis tomber sur un failed ensuite sur le driver nividia.

A nouveau un skipfirst et là maintenant c'est xine-lib qui part en vrille toujours libogg dans le coup ! ! !

```

 * Running elibtoolize in: xine-lib-1.1.16.3

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.3 ...

...skipping...

/bin/grep: /usr/lib/libogg.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libogg.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libogg.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[2]: *** [xineplug_dmx_ogg.la] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.3/src/demuxers'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1/work/xine-lib-1.1.16.3/src'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3039:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed."

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed.
```

Auriez-vous non pas une idée mais des idées ! Parce que là j'en ai plein le c... et j'ai de plus en plus de mal à justifier auprès de ma femme que nunux c'est mieux que merdows !

Merci d'avance.

----------

## boozo

Pour le pb avec libogg peux-tu essayer de voir si avec un coup de dev-util/lafilefixer ça corrigerait pas le pb ?

Pour le pb avec X et nvidia-drivers c'est peut-être juste un pb de compatibilité entre les 2 versions des packages (like this) non ?

----------

## BENJI

Pour libogg, je vais essayé ça ce soir !

Pour mon xorg server il s'agit de passer de la 1.5 à la 1.6 et le post que tu me donnes en lien c'est la 1.7.

Ceci dit il me semble que pour installer la 1.5 j'avais dû mettre le driver nvidia instable donc il se pourrait bien que tu es raison !

Il y a peut-être une mise à jour du noyau à faire du coup !

----------

## boozo

Oui j'avais bien noté que ta version était inférieure mais d'expérience passé pour les "couples maudits" du style X~CGdriversExterne (ATI ou nvidia) : il fallait toujours prendre soin d'être synchronisé sur les versions de part et d'autres pour éviter les ennuis... alors j'ai pré-supposé que tu pouvais être dans le cas de figure - comme ce fût le cas pour le gars en exemple dans le post d'ailleurs ^^

A voir donc.

----------

## BENJI

Bon !

ogglib c'est réglé.

Par contre x-org server toujours pareil 

```
>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901 ...        

 * econf: updating xorg-server-1.6.3.901/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub                           

 * econf: updating xorg-server-1.6.3.901/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess                       

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --prefix=/usr --datadir=/usr/share --enable-ipv6 --disable-dmx --disable-kdrive --disable-tslib --disable-xcalibrate --enable-xvfb --enable-xnest --enable-record --enable-xfree86-utils --enable-install-libxf86config --enable-dri --enable-dri2 --enable-glx --enable-xorg --enable-glx-tls --enable-config-hal --sysconfdir=/etc/X11 --localstatedir=/var --enable-install-setuid --with-fontdir=/usr/share/fonts --with-xkb-output=/var/lib/xkb --without-dtrace --disable-xsdl                                                                     

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c                                                                                                                          

...skipping...                                                                                                                                                                        

rensize.c:276: error: 'GL_UNSIGNED_INT_24_8_MESA' undeclared (first use in this function)

rensize.c:277: error: 'GL_UNSIGNED_INT_8_24_REV_MESA' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[1]: *** [rensize.lo] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

mv -f .deps/single2.Tpo .deps/single2.Plo

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2/work/xorg-server-1.6.3.901/glx'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3.901-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3511:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 4437:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 4476:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed
```

Comme on a dit j'ai retiré nvidia de pakage.keyword:

```
*  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

      Latest version available: 96.43.13

      Latest version installed: 96.43.13

      Size of files: 29,734 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.nvidia.com/

      Description:   NVIDIA X11 driver and GLX libraries

      License:       NVIDIA

```

----------

## boozo

persiste et signe - libGL est dans le coup avec MESA !  :Razz: 

Allez un dernier pour la route (avant de dormir) : essayes pour voir si l'ordre importe et en vérifiant qui est actif côté openGL

Edit: j'étaye si besoin ^^

----------

## BENJI

Bien vu !

 :Wink: 

Bon maintenant que j'ai réussit à finir un emerge qui date je vais maintenant faire le ménage avec un emerge deplclean !

 :Confused: 

J'ai peur d'avance !

----------

## boozo

Damned !  Toujours pas de "résolu" à la remontée ?!??

Cette attente interminable me tue les nerfs  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## BENJI

Et c'est fini ! Depclean, revdep, depclean et revdep, emerge --sync et world me voilà à jour !

ouf !

ça a été long et dur.

L'enseignement c'est que je vais plus que nettoyer mes fichiers world, mask et keyword dans les prochains jours mais ce sera l'objet d'un autre post...

J'envisage de ne plus rien mettre dans pakage.keyword par exemple... on verra si j'y arrive !

En tout cas merci !

----------

## boozo

Yè ! Joie !   :Laughing: 

Sinon ben je dirais que ça dépend, personnellement et contrairement à ce qu'en disent les sirènes : je vis très bien en stable avec une 30ène de packages en unstable en moyenne qui ne dépendent que de mes besoins fonctionnels et non pas de mon humeur du moment mais je garde toujours "bien au chaud" les packages sensibles où ceux qui, avec l'expérience, font régulièrement des misères   :Wink: 

Et encore nous on a la chance de pouvoir mixer à loisir les deux branches et que cela fonctionne plutôt bien même - la fonctionnalité de Slot reste une chose admirable et puis bon... c'est çà le plaisir des tests aussi ^^ reste que kde4 et qt avec leur tonne de packages c'était pas le plus trivial mais ça montre bien justement la puissance de l'outil et le boulot des mainteneurs   :Very Happy: 

Après en terme de stratégie, vous avez tous plus ou moins des core2 voir des Quad core avec de la ram à revendre et des GiB en tera et les derniers outils de virtualisation permettent bien des facécies pour faire des essais sans risques sur des packages "bleeding edge" - vous pouvez presque vous faire des machines de dev, de recette, de pré-prod tout pour préparer des plans de migration sans anicroches sur vos machines de travail - le prix à payer c'est juste un peu plus de temps de préparation et de la méthode mais ainsi tu pourrais allier toutes tes contraintes : jouer les fashion victim et garder une machine de travail toujours fonctionnelle   :Smile:  (genre en cas de besoin urgent de rendre un rapport/dossier un lundi matin et qu'on à voulu essayer les derniers effets 3D du dernier DE le vendredi soir et qu'au reboot... *gasp* grand moment de solitude et légère crise d'angoisse évolutive les heures qui suivent)

----------

## BENJI

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Yè ! Joie !  Après en terme de stratégie, vous avez tous plus ou moins des core2 voir des Quad core avec de la ram à revendre et des GiB en tera et les derniers outils de virtualisation permettent bien des facécies pour faire des essais... 

 

Non, non !

Pour ma part c'est du bon vieux celeron 1,3Ghz acheté en 2003 et de la bonne vieille sdram 768 Mo et une carte MSI.

Celle-ci d'ailleurs j'ai dû la ressusciter car un beau jour le PC ne démarrai plus.

J'avais ramené la tour au magasin.

Verdict :"La CM morte ! Vous avez un condensateur gonflé ce n'est pas réparable. Il faut tout rechangé".

J'ai dis hors de question. Cette logique de consommation m'agace !

Perdu pour perdu j'ai localisé le condo en question... Je l'ai dessoudé et remplacé même pas à l'identique mais avec un condo équivalent !

Et depuis ça tourne.

J'ai raconté mon histoire au boulot à un geotrouvetout du genre. Il a ainsi ressuscité 3 PC.

Intrigué il s'est renseigné sur la durée de vie des condo.

Il a pris une spec d'un des meilleurs fabriquant.

La durée de vie c'est 2 ans en tournant 24/24 et sous une température élevée (de mémoire 55° ou 65°). Dans mon cas ça avait tenu 5 ans mais je ne fais pas non plus tourner mon PC en h 24 !

C'est bon à savoir si un jour ça vous arrive ! Sortez le fer à souder et repéré un condo gonflé !

 :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Ouais je pense également qu'avec un QuadCore et 4 Gio de RAM, je serais en ~x86... parce que la sinon, compiler KDE ou Qt tous les 3 jours, c'pas envisageable  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

Ah vouis c'est vrai je me rappelle de ton histoire de CM   :Surprised: 

Mais aussi quelle idée de tester dessus kde4 prefix ?

Pour mes parents qui ont sensiblement la même machine d'époque (celeron 2.2 et 756Mo ram) j'ai attendu bien sagement qu'il soit en stable... et puis après... les 7 jours de compil  :Mr. Green:  Mais je crois que c'était son dernier combat car la CG embarquée et ses 64Mo partagés a vraiment du mal ça tourne mais c'est un brin limite - et y'a rien à faire pour les effets 3D - mais bon c'est pas vraiment nécessaire pour le besoin.

Je suis sous LXDE sur mon eeepc depuis quleques mois sans soucis notable, je pense que je vais les migrer dessus un de ces jours - oubien faudra que je change la machine...

<mode_vieux_c**>Il est où le temps ou 64Mo suffisait   :Rolling Eyes:      </mode_vieux_c**>

----------

## Temet

Clair, Half-Life tournait super bien avec mes 64 Mo de RAM et ma TNT2 !

----------

## BENJI

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Mais aussi quelle idée de tester dessus kde4 prefix ?

 

C'était juste à l'insu de mon plein grès !

J'étais tranquillement en 3.5 et voilà que les news commençaient à dire "Attention il est temps de passer à KDE4"

Donc j'ai lu les différents guide et installé KDE4 (compilation pendant 48h au moins) mais au final fonctionnait comme il faut.

Peut-être une semaine après sortie de kde 4.3.1 et là la mise à jour m'a été fatale et guide ne ressemblait plus du tout à ce que j'avais lu ! ! ! !

Une partie de KDE en 4.2 une autre en unstable c'était le bordel ! !

----------

## Tom_

Les gens qui sont en stable vous avez des maj à quelle fréquence ? C'est calme ou c'est environ équivalent à ~, en moins dangereux bien sûr!!   :Laughing:  Actuellement je suis en ~amd64 avec plein de trucs instables (pre-versions de KDE-4.4, QT-4.6.0 ...) donc je compile pas mal sur mon amd64 4000+ et donc je teste pas mal de choses nouvelles et dangereuses. "Pour gagner" du temps, je fais des maj quand je suis en cours par exemple, mais ca fait pas mal tourner le pc pour "rien" quoi! 

Dans quelques temps, je risque de refaire une install propre (histoire de virer tous mes trucs instables) sur un nouveau disque, et je me demandais si niveau compil c'est raisonnable en stable. Aujourd'hui j'en ai un peu marre de compiler et d'avoir des trucs instables alors j'aurais tendance à me diriger vers une distrib binaire en "stable", comme Arch Linux.

----------

## Temet

Ecoute, j'ai mis ArchLinux sur mon laptop, y a rien à faire, je m'en sers jamais!

C'est trop dur de passer de portage à autre chose!

Elle n'est pas mauvaise, mais après chaque update de noyau ca boote plus, faut passer en maintenance, caresser une patte de lapin...

----------

## Tom_

Après avoir utilisé Gentoo, j'ai essayé Ubuntu et ses dérivés, Debian, Fedora mais je n'arrive pas à accrocher! J'ai de l'espoir pour Arch! On verra à l'occaz!

----------

## BENJI

Tu peux en avoir aussi avec freeBSD et ces "ports" où tu retrouveras l'esprit des ebuilds de gentoo... mais bon c'est plus linux.

----------

## boozo

@BENJI : Tatata ! Il a bien fallu que tu lui bricoles le packages.mask et keyword à ta gentoo si je me rappelle bien la doc en question... fallait bien se douter de quelques conséquences ensuite   :Razz:   Et pis bon faut pas toujours céder aux chants des sirènes (quoique si elle sont jolies...) ou écouter tous les nerds du forum - et non je ne vise personne en particuliers.

@Tom_ : A vrai dire, je ne me suis jamais amusé à faire des stats mais en moyenne, avec un sync par semaine pour environ 7-800 packages au total pour la machine desktop d'usage privé, je dois tourner à une vingtaine de màj à chaque fois... enfin a vue de nez et en fonction des livraisons. Pour celles ayant d'autres usages (taf, serveurs, parents,...) là ça peut vraiment varier.

Mais c'est vraiment selon les besoins et le temps dont tu disposes ou a consacrer à son(es) usage(s). Mon laptop au boulot par exemple je le mets à jours seulement lorsque je me suis assuré que celui perso tourne sans pb etc,... car j'ai du mal à expliquer à mon patron (et lui à l'entendre   :Laughing:  ) que là tout dessuite : je ne peux pas allez sur site ou lui faire son truc TTU parce que là j'ai tout en cache et que si je reboote je me retrouve en console pour 4 heures i.e. mais j'ai d'autres exemples vécus au fil du temps tout aussi sympa.

Voilà, je n'ai pas de conseil mais j'expose mon vécu, après tu peux tout faire, plus ou moins proprement et avec plus ou moins de risques Gentoo c'est le choix   :Wink: 

Ce que je critique souvent mais je l'assume et l'explique volontiers : c'est cette mauvaise habitude/automatisme qu'ont la nouvelle génération de filler direct sur du full instable en arrivant ici au prétexte que le dernier machin qui fait des bulles est pas dispo en stable alors que le pote il l'a déjà depuis des semaines et que coller 10ligne de temps à autres dans un fichier pour l'avoir, ben... "ho nann çà fait trop yèch"   :Shocked: 

/off > C'que j'ai horreur de ces expressions...

Suis un peu oldschool mais tant pis : d'abord on apprends (sans trop de souffrances si possible pour pas dégoûter car l'apprentissage version sadique je n'aime vraiment pas çà) et ensuite on vois et selon le cas de figure on assume sans se plaindre. 

nb. Et je ne vise personne encore une fois en disant cela   :Wink: 

----------

